# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Քաղց / Hunger

## Ռուֆուս

*
Քաղց / Hunger*
 

_Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Իռլանդիա, 2008_
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ Ստիվ ՄքՔուին
*Դերերում*՝ Մայքլ Ֆասսբենդեր, Լայըմ Քաննինգհեմ և ուրիշներ
*Ժանրը*՝ հոգեբանական դրամա
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 7.6/10
*RottenTomatoes-ի գնահատականը՝* 90%
*Թրեյլերը*





Shame-ը դիտելուց հետո որոշեցի Ստիվ ՄքՔուինի դեբյուտային ֆիլմը դիտել, (գլխավոր դերում կրկին Մայքլ Ֆասսբենդեր) մանավանդ, որ շատերն ասում են, որ Shame-ը Hunger-ի շարունակությունն է (բայց ոճային իմաստով, սյուժետային իմաստով էս երկու ֆիլմը շատ քիչ ընդհանուր բան ունեն): Ճակատագրական սխալ էր, որովհետև ես նման կարգի ֆիլմի հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ չէի  :Sad:  Ասում են Կաննի կինոփառատոնում ֆիլմի ցուցադրման ժամանակ հանդիսատեսների մի մասը կեսից սուլոցներով դուրս են եկել, իսկ մյուս մասը հոտնկայս ծափահարել են: Եթե ես էդ ժամանակ Կաննում լինեի, չգիտեմ որ խմբին կհարեի, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ այս ֆիլմը շոկի մեջ կգցի ցանկացած մարդու:

Ֆիլմը հիմնված է իրական դեպքերի վրա: 1981թ-ին Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիայի The Maze բանտի քաղ. բանտարկյալները հայտարարում են «առանց հագուստի» ու «առանց լոգանքի» բողոքի ցույց, որին հաջորդում է հացադուլը: Ֆիլմի գլխավոր հերոսը Իռլանդական հանրապետական բանակի տեռորիստ/ազատամարտիկ Բոբբի Սենդսն է, ով գլխավորում է հացադուլը: Ֆիլմը նկարահանված է մինիմալիստական ոճով, ֆիլմում դիալոգները շատ քիչ են, բացառությամբ 17 րոպեանոց դրվագի, որը նկարահանվել է մեկ տեսախցիկով, առանց դադարների, որտեղ Մայքլ Ֆասսբենդերի հերոսը զրուցում է կաթոլիկ հոգևորականի հետ:

Ֆասսբենդերի խաղը պարզապես ցնցող է, կերպարը ինչ-որ տեղ նույնիսկ ավելի իրական է ու մարդկային, քան The Shame-ի Բրենդանինը: Ֆիլմի նկարահանման ընթացքում Ֆասսբենդերը նիհարել էր մինչև 59 կիլոգրամ, որպեսզի հնարավորինս չափ համոզիչ կերպով խաղար Բոբբի Սենդսին: Նման զոհողությունների մեկ էլ Քրիստիան Բեյլն էր գնացել Մեքենավարը ֆիլմի համար...

Մի խոսքով անպայման դիտեք ֆիլմը, անկախ նրանից կհավանեք, թե չէ, շոկը ապահովված է:

----------

anahit96 (21.05.2012), Skeptic (17.05.2012), Աթեիստ (18.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Շատ լավն էր:  :Smile: 

Մտածում եմ՝ ինչ գրեմ, բայց Ռուֆուսը համարյա ամեն ինչ ասել ա:  :Pardon: 

Ֆիլմը, ոնց որ նշվեց, խիստ մինիմալիստական ոճով ա նկարահանված, դրա համար էլ լարված ու իրադարձություններով հագեցած թրիլլերի չսպասեք: Իմ համար հատկապես տպավորիչ էր վերոնշյալ երկխոսությունը հոգևորականի հետ ու դրա տրամաբանական շարունակությունը հանդիսացող վերջաբանը:

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.05.2012)

----------

